# Blue Jays Blank



## Pens By Scott (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi everyone,
Wasn't sure where to put this, but was wondering if any one knows of any Blanks with the Toronto Blue Jays emblem in it?  Either Laser Inlay, PR cast blanks...  
Just looking for one for a good friend.

Scott


----------



## Bellsy (Apr 21, 2017)

I picked one up at the MPG off of Jim Swank. PM him to see if he can fix you up. I believe it is a decal cast in PR.

If anyone asks....I was surfing IAP from work.....


----------



## wouldentu2? (Apr 21, 2017)

You can buy the decals and use CA to cover it.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Apr 21, 2017)

I can write "Jose's too old" on a blank with a sharpie, if you want! :biggrin:


----------



## Pens By Scott (Apr 21, 2017)

Jose's too old... lol, ain't that the truth... thanks guys


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Apr 22, 2017)

He must have read that - great ending in the 13th inning yesterday...


----------



## Mack C. (Apr 22, 2017)

I see we have some non-believers already! Have faith, eh!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Apr 22, 2017)

Been a jays fan my whole life, Mack.  I think they have a strong team (despite their record) with a huge, expensive hole in right field...  

I wish they had kept Saunders, with Pompey backing him up, and given the 18,000,000 to charity!


----------



## Mack C. (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm missing EE!


----------



## firewhatfire (Apr 22, 2017)

I wish I had a good Vintage Blue Jays hat to go with my shirt from the 80's


----------



## Mack C. (Apr 22, 2017)

firewhatfire said:


> I wish I had a good Vintage Blue Jays hat to go with my shirt from the 80's


How about a '92 World Champs hat? I don't know how to show it from my iPad!


----------



## firewhatfire (Apr 22, 2017)

That would pair well with it I would think.  You interested in parting with it? 



Mack C. said:


> firewhatfire said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had a good Vintage Blue Jays hat to go with my shirt from the 80's
> ...


----------



## Mack C. (Apr 22, 2017)

At my age and time of my life, pm me with your address. One less thing for my love to get rid of!


----------



## firewhatfire (Apr 22, 2017)

done and your awesome for it:biggrin:



Mack C. said:


> At my age and time of my life, pm me with your address. One less thing for my love to get rid of!


----------



## Mack C. (Apr 23, 2017)

firewhatfire said:


> done and your awesome for it:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just so everyone knows, Phil has offered to turn a FP for me. A great trade for both of us! 
Thanks, Phil!


----------

